# Maniacs



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone been using the maniac mullet recently? I'm going to poc for a quick trip the next 2 days before family starts rolling in... I'm finally going to get to use my maniac mullets. Just wanted to see yall were still having success with them?
Thanks
Logan


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Used them a while back right adter a front and caught a few trout and one red. Theyll produce still. Ive noriced that i catch more quality fish than schoolies with them. I have every color of maniac snd crazy croaker but my favorite now is glow/chartreuse. They swallow em to the gills


-mac-


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I gave away all of my Corkies in favor of Maniac Mullets. From now on, I only fish tails, topwaters, 52MR Mirrolure out of the boat, and Maniac Mullets.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a few, they have their time and place for use just like any other lure. Like Wading Mark i've heard of a few people replacing their whole corky collection with these, but I just don't see myself doing that. I'm yet to try it in really cold conditions but I just don't see it being as successful when a really slow presentation is needed, they just sink too fast and the treble on the bottom will make it harder to fish on the bottom in the areas I fish. To each his own though, I'm not trying to knock anyone for giving away all of their corkies, in fact I encourage more people to do this and give their corkies to me  

As Mac said bc of it's slender profile, trout seem to really suck this thing down easier. I see the same thing when I use a corky devil, even if you're quick on the hookset. It does seem to catch better quality fish and I do like the profile of the lure. As I said, I think this lure has it's time and place and I think on days where the flats have warmed up and the fish are looking for a little more aggressive presentation or if you're fishing deeper water, this lure will excel.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Shawn the owner loves the Orange Fire color,but i have yet to use one.Im buying the plum one first!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I would never replace a corky with a maniac mullet. No where near the same bait.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No theyre not the same bait but like they said they havetheir tome and place. I have caught lots of fish on chart/glow, orange fire, pink/silver glitter...those are the only three i have thrown so far too! I have every color of maniacs and crazy croakers but not enough time to see which is the best right now. Im liking the new color theyre going to bring out one of these days, kinda like a tequila sunrise with long gold glitter. Theyre supposed to be working on some slow sinkers next. I havent seen them posting up on here as much as last month


-mac-


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

I have yet to see a maniac mullet!academy in Victoria does not sell them neither does walmart. Can some one post a picture of one? thanks


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

humble one said:


> I have yet to see a maniac mullet!academy in Victoria does not sell them neither does walmart. Can some one post a picture of one? thanks


:fish: go here and scroll down: www.tidalsurgelures.com/Lures.html


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

I actually have one of the old maniac mullets with a rat tail on it. Ill post a pic up for ya. Now that one is a slow sink


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

You can go to website and see all the colors. The slow sink will be out after the first of the year. This is the color I think you are talking about. It is coming out soon.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That bottom one looks pretty cool. Reminds me of a piranha. 

Will the slow sinkers be in the current body shape as the maniac mullet or will the have that rat tail design like the one big zugie posted?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> I gave away all of my Corkies in favor of Maniac Mullets. From now on, I only fish tails, topwaters, 52MR Mirrolure out of the boat, and Maniac Mullets.


Maniac mullet and Corkies are totally different. Unless I was fishing the maniacs for free and I never fished shallow water, I would never substitute my Corkies for maniacs. Good bait but I can't fish them really slow over heavy shell


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

south paw, the slow sinks will be the same mold as the fast sinks are now.. the one with the rat tail is and older proto type bait that the original owner played around with as well as the new owners.. after countless hours on the water and research done the new style maniac mullet works way better.. doesnt spin on you in the water like the rat tail bait did... 
as for everybody else that is comparing them to the corkys there is no comparrison there.. its two diffrent baits.. they both work great and have there place to be fished.. i would much rather throw the maniac mullets out of the boat drifting than the corky devil anyday.. the action of the maniac when it swims is hard to beat.. the sink rate is just right and the big trout just love them..cant wait to get my hanfds on the slow sinks to throw when wading in the next few days on some warming mud flats


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

moganman said:


> Maniac mullet and Corkies are totally different. Unless I was fishing the maniacs for free and I never fished shallow water, I would never substitute my Corkies for maniacs. Good bait but I can't fish them really slow over heavy shell


I am well-aware that they are different. I fish knee-deep water over solid shell and I'm doing quite well with the Maniac Mullet.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> I am well-aware that they are different. I fish knee-deep water over solid shell and I'm doing quite well with the Maniac Mullet.


Well u must have Popeyes arms working it fast to keep it from getting snagged. I'm waiting for the slow sinker.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I fish knee deep guts and pockets with them with no problem. You cant take a nap between twitches but its workable. Slow sinkers will be better for this no doubt about it but the fast sink is not that hard to fish with in shallow water. I dont know why everyone thinks they sink so fast. 


-mac-


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Used em on Big Lake yesterday evening in 3'-4' of water and the only thing I seemed to hung up on was solid trout - they flat out inhaled them.

Great baits!


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Knee to thigh deep water over scattered shell hardly any hang ups but one. We have been working alot with the slow sinks the past couple of weeks I think they are just right. Sink rate is slow, body of bait sinks almost parrellel,, I have put different sized hooks on them to get a more head first sink and a little faster sink. I have also noticed that if you use a quick clip (tony clip, norton, etc ) it changes the sink rate also. Fish was caught on a signature series color. LOL told you Shawn need my pink with a red tail...


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Working as fast as we can.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! Hung up a lot huh? They must have oyster shell in their throat lol. I have to get back to chunkin my tidal surge lures soon, been working waaay too much and watching everyone else post up pics like this. Its worth dipping the tail in some red dye?


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gimme a heads up and ill make an order. Theres still some space to fill in my maniac mullet and crazy croaker boxes


-mac-


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> Working as fast as we can.
> 
> View attachment 445610


 are yall going to have pink with a red tail like Brent was talking about or no?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

The red tail was one i dipped myself i dont think they are gonna make them but get some red dip and get after it.....



blackmagic said:


> are yall going to have pink with a red tail like Brent was talking about or no?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tried them on a bluebird day that Fishfinder and I did not get a trout. Seemed to have really good action out of the boat drifting. If the trout had just been in the mood since nothing even 52's worked for a single trout.

Be really interesting to see the slow sinkers since I wade most of the time. The action with the tail really looks good.

If you like the action then why not try a popping cork or plain cork with your bait to keep it up out of the shell. I was having a bad corky day the other morning and had couple stick on the toe heads and oysters and another one go sailing on throws. 

Rudy did not have a problem with his old Gieger Bubble but I see a problem with baits that do not stay relative level on a popping cork. Will they hang level even with a palamar knot and little heavier leader to keep the line tight otherwise they just hang down?

Speaking of the floater corky vs sinker corky it appears that the wt difference is about 1/32 of an ounce so a swivel will make a difference. That same wt will make a catch 5, 2000 or jr all into slow sinkers too and not suspend. Paul used the large HD solder to build the ring to change a floater BB to a sinker fwiw. I did find some small galvanized washers that weigh about 1/32 that fit above the front split ring. The solder is too think to wrap around the splitring on a hard bait.

Capt J 
Where can you find the tail dip any more? Phil (flounder pounders) had some and was willing to sell some small amounts last year. He was saying the reason stores do not carry the tail dip as the bottles more or less would leak the solvent out so they dried out. and you needed a special type of bottle and seal to keep the stuff fresh. I know that Academy carries the garlic clear ch dye but if you do not dip a white bait it is worthless. Love to find either some white dip for the base coat or some opaque red/orange /ch . Half the fun is painting and doing custom colors.


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

The Kelly Wrigglers worm dip from FTU has been working for us.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

as stevie said wiggler tail dip works good it has been around for years. i dipped the tails over at shawns with the paint they use to paint the lures....



Stevie_A said:


> The Kelly Wrigglers worm dip from FTU has been working for us.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

*worm paint*

go to ispikeit.com get the worm paint in the regular scent. the garlic will run you out of the house ! dries in about 30 seconds, i keep a jar in my tacklebag.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gimme a heads up and ill make an order. Theres still some space to fill in my maniac mullet and crazy croaker boxes
> 
> -mac-


 Will do.
Thanks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My go to bait right now...Anybody have one with a gold eye. I feel special. :smile: Slow sinkers coming to a store near you soon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah some of mine are gold too. I have about 40 maniacs n crazies


-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I caught about 20 trout on my pink and pearl maniac mullet today, but only 1 keeper... Oh well it was a blast in the fog.


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

Whats the best way to work them, I dont throw alot of artificals, but would like to try it a bit more.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

MudMann said:


> Whats the best way to work them, I dont throw alot of artificals, but would like to try it a bit more.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=377548


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Start slow & adjust. I bet you cannot guess my favorite color. :texasflag


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Start slow & adjust. I bet you cannot guess my favorite color. :texasflag


Curious to see what storing them with the tail bent will do to them. A test I haven't done. I guess it will go back to it's original when you take them out.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I finally found them at JJs Dry dock saturday morning. Im already wanting to pick up some more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CaptainHebert said:


> Curious to see what storing them with the tail bent will do to them. A test I haven't done. I guess it will go back to it's original when you take them out.


...I'll be taking all of them out of those little boxes except for one. I'll let you knows how it does.


----------



## brisonmatula (Aug 12, 2005)

Plum MM-10


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys shuld try planos crankbait box for maniacs...theyre perfect! Capt herbert, do you have a pic of the box? I deleted mine...they work really well and keep them seperate


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here it is...got it from academy


-mac-


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Tiger Gleaux is the ticket!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im partial to glow/chartreuse, pink glitter and orange fire so far but thats all ive thrown. One of my pink ones is about due for an mek/pvc glue bath


-mac-


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Tiger Gleaux MM and LSU Jerk Jr.s doin work on Big Lake . . . . . quick limits with a great bait! Cant wait to get my hands on the slow sinker!


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im partial to glow/chartreuse, pink glitter and orange fire so far but thats all ive thrown. One of my pink ones is about due for an mek/pvc glue bath
> 
> -mac-


Glow/Chartreuse has done great for me as well havent tried the Orange Fire but the color looks awesome!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Maniac mullet and crazy croakers just caught another one, just ordered a few.


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

is there anywhere to buy them in the new orleans area? or an online site?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

kd504 said:


> is there anywhere to buy them in the new orleans area? or an online site?


http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/Store.html


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Any plans for a Salt N Pepper color w/ Chart tail?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Well I broke down last night and bought 2 more maniac mullets after reading this thread. I now have pearl/pink, pear/orange, glow/yellow, and the mandatory pink. My boat is in the shop right now for maintenance but I am counting down the days till it's ready so I can go out and try these new baits on the ULM. Looking forward to the slow sink versions as well. I really think yall should contact Roy's Bait and Tackle here in Corpus and get them to start stocking your baits.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well I broke down last night and bought 2 more maniac mullets after reading this thread. I now have pearl/pink, pear/orange, glow/yellow, and the mandatory pink. My boat is in the shop right now for maintenance but I am counting down the days till it's ready so I can go out and try these new baits on the ULM. Looking forward to the slow sink versions as well. I really think yall should contact Roy's Bait and Tackle here in Corpus and get them to start stocking your baits.


We have been to Roy's he was not interested. If everyone would start asking him to stock them he may show some interest. We would love to get in. 
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think all mom and pop shops should have them, theyre awesome baits that will sell well down south around port oconnor and victoria. Have you contacted the tackle box in victoria? Ill go talk to them and recommend your baits if you want. I go there a lot


-mac-


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here it is...got it from academy
> 
> -mac-


havent seen them in Houston's Academy's yet...


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

charlie23 said:


> havent seen them in Houston's Academy's yet...


He meant the crankbait box. Academy doesn't carry tidal surge


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> We have been to Roy's he was not interested. If everyone would start asking him to stock them he may show some interest. We would love to get in.
> Thanks


That guy is a know it all d bag and in reality he seems to know very little about the hottest new baits. He would do so much more business if he actually listened to customers every once in a while. I tried to get him to stock Buggs lures and he wasn't interested in those either. I am going to stop by there today and try to talk some sense into him. In all honesty Tidal Surge lures are one of the hottest selling baits in Texas right now and the owner of Roy's would bring in some good money by stocking them. One of the top guides down here Mike Singleterry talks very highly of the split tail mullets and has been slamming the fish on the glow chartreuse lately and I know just because he talks highly of them that many people I know have bought them, now we just need a shop down here to stock them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

$7.20 each at FTU.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> $7.20 each at FTU.


Yep one week they're $6.50 or something like that and the next they're up to $7.20. Guy says they couldn't keep them on the shelves, I will say upping the price did seem to be working to keep them on the shelves. That's free market trade for you I guess though. Seems like Tidal Surge has upped the price on their website too. Seems like if you have a high demand, which they appear to have, you could lower the price. But again that's business and you can't blame the guy for wanting to make an extra buck I guess. It sucks for the consumer, but I'm sure people will still buy it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yes ill still buy them! Waiting on slow sinkers. Tidal surge has been working their butts off and i dont blame them. Not to compare, but the other soft lures with trebles have no problem charging $10 a bait, theyre killer baits as well. I bought every color of both maniacs and crazies and glad i did, ill be buying a bunch more for sure. Good people and good lures from the USA


-mac-


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I paid 5.99 at JJs dry dock for them.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That guy is a know it all d bag and in reality he seems to know very little about the hottest new baits. He would do so much more business if he actually listened to customers every once in a while. I tried to get him to stock Buggs lures and he wasn't interested in those either. I am going to stop by there today and try to talk some sense into him. In all honesty Tidal Surge lures are one of the hottest selling baits in Texas right now and the owner of Roy's would bring in some good money by stocking them. One of the top guides down here Mike Singleterry talks very highly of the split tail mullets and has been slamming the fish on the glow chartreuse lately and I know just because he talks highly of them that many people I know have bought them, now we just need a shop down here to stock them.


Never liked that guy myself, easing off of a about 10 year boycott of that place.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hell yes ill still buy them! Waiting on slow sinkers. Tidal surge has been working their butts off and i dont blame them. Not to compare, but the other soft lures with trebles have no problem charging $10 a bait, theyre killer baits as well. I bought every color of both maniacs and crazies and glad i did, ill be buying a bunch more for sure. Good people and good lures from the USA
> 
> -mac-


I hear you and I too like to support local business and buy products that are made in the U.S. However, the craze about maniac mullets and crazy croakers wouldn't be near the magnitude that it is today if it weren't for the marketing tool that is 2cool and its members for spreading the word, posting reports, etc. Not to mention other sites like salty cajun and others where they market their products. Tidal Surge lures would be nothing without it's customers, who in a relatively short time have become very loyal to their products. Just look at this post, you have people willing to go out and talk tackle shops into carrying their products for what? Nothing other than the goodness of their hearts I suppose. I'm assuming yall aren't sponsored by them. So after all that, they raise the price on their lures? Business is getting better, yet they raise the price? Last time I checked an increase in demand was a good thing. Just seems kind of bass ackwards to raise the price on fisherman who can be linked to the success of your company. I realize it's not that big of an increase but it's really more of the principle of the matter than anything for me.

I'm not saying that mirrolure is right either, shame on them for what they've done as well. I don't remember ever paying more that $6 or $6.50 for a B&L corky and those were hand made by Paul Brown himself, in Texas! Now they're $8 a piece and outsourced, now I may be wrong but isn't outsourcing supposed to make things cheaper??? But this is getting off topic. Sorry for my rant, certain things just get to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I understand your point as well, no argument there but ill support these guys. They may have to offset some supplies and demand for lures...you gotta pay your employees more or hire more to produce more. Its economics 101...its all good man. 


-mac-


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its economics 101.
> 
> -mac-


Well not exactly, but I won't sit here and argue economics.

And I stand corrected the price on these a month or two ago was $5.99. That's a pretty significant increase. Maybe it's to offset the price of production for the slow sinking maniac mullet idk.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats what i was getting at, i support them anyway...i bought about 40 at $6.49


-mac-


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I feel like we need to respond to this and explain. Let me say that we do appreciate the support that the 2Cool Community has given us. Everyone has been great. 
We have been in business for a year and a half working around the clock to produce the best product we can. We have not had any kind of price increase since we started. The suggested retail price has always been $6.49 for the CC and MM. Some places sold them a little cheaper but the price has never changed until now. All of our suppliers like us are US companies. While over the last year and a half they have all raised their price on supplies we have absorbed these increases. It was getting to a point to where we needed to do something. Our baits are all made in the USA and we pride ourselves on putting out the best. We hope you can understand the price increase it was necessary to stay in business.
Thanks for your support.
Tidal Surge Lures


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Maniacs are still cheaper tha devils hahahaha


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

southpaw said:


> Yep one week they're $6.50 or something like that and the next they're up to $7.20. Guy says they couldn't keep them on the shelves, I will say upping the price did seem to be working to keep them on the shelves. That's free market trade for you I guess though. Seems like Tidal Surge has upped the price on their website too. Seems like if you have a high demand, which they appear to have, you could lower the price. But again that's business and you can't blame the guy for wanting to make an extra buck I guess. It sucks for the consumer, but I'm sure people will still buy it


 i cant keep them on my shelves at $7.20 each... the guys that make the baits are not the ones you should be getting angry or upset with over the baits going up a little in price.. start way at the top of the list if you want to complain to somebody.. not gonna say much on that matter cause not here to be talkin politics.. but i will chime in and say be glad im not the one that ownes tidal surge.. if it was me id be selling them for 12.99 and not because of the demand for the bait.. i have personally been over at shawn and danas place and help tinker with the baits.. after watching the tidious time and effort it takes to just package up the plastics is enough for me.. now on to making the crazy croakers and maniac mullets is a whole diffrent ball game. these 2 guys stand out in that hot shop and bust there tail every chance they get to make these baits.. its a long and hard process to just make 1 bait let know 100 of them.. theres is about 15 diffrent steps you have to go through to get one bait ready to sell in a store.. thers no mass producing them and making 100 at a time.. everything is made one by one, hand painted, clear coated, added with split rings then hooks etc etc,, its not a 10 second process.. so until all you gentlemen that are upset at the price rake see what it takes to run a business like this and make the great product that they make its not right to bash on them for what they decide to sell them for.. they both work full time jobs on top of trying to keep you all happy with making these baits.. its a whole family project at times just to keep up with the supply and demand.. i would like to thank shawn and dana for making such a great bait and being nice enough to make it available to the public for us to use.. i personally know that they do not have to go out of there way to keep tidal surge going if they didnt enjoy doing it at times so lets not bash on them.,.. lets thank them....


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

God forbid the gas prices go up...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

CaptainHebert said:


> I feel like we need to respond to this and explain. Let me say that we do appreciate the support that the 2Cool Community has given us. Everyone has been great.
> We have been in business for a year and a half working around the clock to produce the best product we can. We have not had any kind of price increase since we started. The suggested retail price has always been $6.49 for the CC and MM. Some places sold them a little cheaper but the price has never changed until now. All of our suppliers like us are US companies. While over the last year and a half they have all raised their price on supplies we have absorbed these increases. It was getting to a point to where we needed to do something. Our baits are all made in the USA and we pride ourselves on putting out the best. We hope you can understand the price increase it was necessary to stay in business.
> Thanks for your support.
> Tidal Surge Lures


Thank you for the explanation and the product you make. There were obviously a lot of unknown circumstances and this just proves that things aren't always what they seem, I was wrong. It wasn't my intention to bash you or your company in any way and I apologize if it came across as such. As I said yall make a product that a lot of people obviously stand strongly behind and it's free market trade and I wouldn't blame you for wanting to make more money, especially if it's needed for you company to survive.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I will be buying more. I have never had a bait that gets swallowed to the gills so often! That says a lot. Trout just flat out love these baits. I love some tidal surge lures 


-mac-


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Over the last couple of years I have met a lot of people in this business and I can promise you that the TidalSurge guys are two of the best guys you'll ever meet. I can also attest that prices have been jumping on everything as I have seen it first hand with the cost of my components jumping 15% with the new year alone, and I don't deal with plastic, which continues to climb. It's called inflation, and it sux. 

If people only knew the time and effort these guys put in, they'd gladly pay a lot more.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on guys really all this over a 50 cent increase? If thats gonna put a damper on your wallet fishing is not a hobby you need to continue with. These two guys put in countless hours in the shop making these baits. The past month I have been trying to get Shawn out of the shop and on the water but they have been so swamped he keeps turning me down. Keep up the good work old man......


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I talked to Capt "WHITE OUT" jwadd, today and he said Fish On was waiting on their supply of Maniac Mullets to be delivered today. There should plenty for Wednesdays sale. ph 281-573-9932


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys shuld try planos crankbait box for maniacs...theyre perfect! Capt herbert, do you have a pic of the box? I deleted mine...they work really well and keep them seperate
> -mac-


Excellent tackle tray style boxes advice. They are VERY well made. $12.99 each @ BPS. Also, truth be told, I would pay whatever was on the tag after knowing first hand how effective these baits are. I'm collecting $ from my buddies that want some to get a bulk order soon to save on shipping. Keep up the good work! :wink:

I still have a few original pink Corky Super Devils for sale...$50 each. PM if interested!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Excellent tackle tray style boxes advice. They are VERY well made. $12.99 each @ BPS. Also, truth be told, I would pay whatever was on the tag after knowing first hand how effective these baits are. I'm collecting $ from my buddies that want some to get a bulk order soon to save on shipping. Keep up the good work! :wink:
> 
> I still have a few original pink Corky Super Devils for sale...$50 each. PM if interested!


It's obvious what color you like the most, or that you have a bunch of Maniacs. Are those hooks more effective? They are a bit larger than the originals.


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

Roscoes' in Clute had them for $6.50 yesterday.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

moganman said:


> It's obvious what color you like the most, or that you have a bunch of Maniacs. Are those hooks more effective? They are a bit larger than the originals.


Personally I prefer the hooks that came on there, plenty sharp and they do the job for me.
My.02


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

moganman said:


> It's obvious what color you like the most, or that you have a bunch of Maniacs. Are those hooks more effective? They are a bit larger than the originals.


I prefer the #2 hooks over the #4 hooks that come on them. To each their own. For the size of the trout that have been playing with lately, the #2 has been a better option.


----------

